
Neuralink and Elon Musk set to demonstrate progress - GoRudy
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/08/24/elon-musk-may-announce-human-trials-at-the-neuralink-demo-heres-why-thats-awesome/
======
sharemywin
Do we need to rewrite startrek so Elon Musk is the borg queen?

~~~
salawat
Poor Patrick Stewart...

